
FDA Clears 23andMe for All Health and Carrier Traits Testing - anuragbiyani
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/20/fda-clears-23andme-for-all-health-and-carrier-traits-reports/
======
300bps
Buying the 23andme kit several years ago was the best $99 I ever spent. I
originally did it for the ancestry information which I found very interesting.
But I have to say I was blown away by the health information. The information
is simply presented perfectly.

As for most people, it wasn't all good news but it gave me a roadmap to
prepare or prevent things I am genetically predisposed to.

~~~
vijayr
I really want to do it, but it is really hard to believe they can guarantee
the safety of the data. What if they get hacked or forced to give the data to
one of the three letter agencies? It would be nice if they offer to completely
destroy the results once it is sent to the customer.

------
nikolay
Great... but why did they double the price?!

~~~
hga
Because they more than doubled the value they can now deliver?

~~~
nikolay
The price was $99 with health reports before plus a $20 discount on each
person after the first. Also, now they monetize our DNA data as well [0].

It looks like best strategy now is to use AncestryDNA ($99) [1] and then run
Promethease for $5 or for free [2] to get what 23andMe gives you plus a lot
more!

[0]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2015/01/06/surpris...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2015/01/06/surprise-
with-60-million-genentech-deal-23andme-has-a-business-plan/)

[1] [https://dna.ancestry.com/](https://dna.ancestry.com/)

[2]
[http://www.snpedia.com/index.php/Promethease](http://www.snpedia.com/index.php/Promethease)

